# Newbie from MI



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Welcome fellow Michigander. Glad to have you here. Sounds like you got a great recurve there and glad your having fun with it.

Hope we can answer any question and please share anything you know with us.

BTW: I live up near the Bay City area, always great to see Michigan archers on here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* Scott. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

*Welcome to AT!* :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT!!!!


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to AT! :cheers:


----------



## T.R.U Shooter (Aug 25, 2008)

welcome :wink::darkbeer:


----------



## Slice (Jul 20, 2005)

:wave: Hello and :welcome: to the site fellow Michigander.


----------

